# HPPA: problems with XFS file system corrupting (2.6.31)

## multix

Hi,

I have a 715 HP-PA machine. THis was very stable for a long time, I never updated anything major.

Now I decided to gradually bring it up-to-date and I am succeeding! Neww gcc, new kernel... it is long and hard after almost 2 years.

The current set up corrupts the XFS filesystem.

Even after a reboot or a clean shut down, the file system does not mount (log has mismatched uuid). I need to run xfs_repair and the mahcien will boot again.

The inconvenienec is that if run xfs_repair fromthe 2008 hppa livecd, it hangs. I need to attach the HDD to a debian/x86 system with a scsi card, fix the disk, continue...

The kernel is:

Linux version 2.6.31-gentoo-r6 (root@plane) (gcc version 4.2.4 (Gentoo 4.2.4-r1 p1.1)) #5 Fri Apr 9 09:08:24 CEST 2010

in dmesg, I see no error regarding scsi or hdd or filesystem while the box is up.

I wonder if this is a kernel problem or if it can be userland related, maybe a tool I did not upgrade yet or which needs a rebuild?

Anyone else uses xfs? 

Riccardo

----------

## jer

gmsoft is working on a new livecd. Good to see you have a workaround, cumbersome though it be. Hang in there!

----------

## gentoo_ram

Yes, I've been using xfs for years.  No issues.

Linux jaipur 2.6.33-gentoo #1 SMP Sat Feb 27 10:40:03 PST 2010 x86_64 AMD Phenom(tm) 9850 Quad-Core Processor AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

Maybe you have some kind of hardware issues?  Try replacing and/or re-seating hard drive cables, etc?  You know, hard drive do have a tendency to go bad.  Maybe your hard drive is beginning to degrade.

That was one time a couple years ago where is bug crept into the XFS code that would mangle directories.  But that's long since been dealt with.

----------

## multix

GMsoft told me that there problems with XFS not flushing properly during unmount with not so recent kernels (the latest one should work again). With the old 2.6.17 I was stable literally for years!

However, one of the two hard drives in the machine crashed, thus I need to replace it and thus I need to reinstall everything again. On htat slow machine, nothing for  the faint heart!

The latest gentoo CD to start with is from 2008 currently...

----------

